# Did that Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter promo really just happen



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

​
I'm in shock and awe, definately not PG.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*

Who gives a fuck. People like you is why the show is PG, because you complain about anything and everything in this generation. You were probably one of those people who complained that Vickie said "BS" earlier in the show. OH MY GOD, VICKIE SAID BS, THATS SHORTENED FOR BULLSHIT!

Who gives a flying fuck. "5 knuckle shuffle" also means to masturbate but do you complain about that? Probably not. Because you know that Cena is just taking one big wank to the face of his opponents, right?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who gives a fuck. People like you is why the show is PG, because you complain about anything and everything in this generation. You were probably one of those people who complained that Vickie said "BS" earlier in the show. OH MY GOD, VICKIE SAID BS, THATS SHORTENED FOR BULLSHIT!
> 
> Who gives a flying fuck. "5 knuckle shuffle" also means to masturbate but do you complain about that? Probably not. Because you know that Cena is just taking one big wank to the face of his opponents, right?


This.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*

Yea that was PG. Very old school feel to it.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*

I aint complaining, first thing apart from Jericho Bryan that perked me up.

Even though I'm not an american patriot it was proper interesting.

Like I said, I'm in awe.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*

It happened and it was full of truth and I aint even American.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*

That promo was absolute class, superb


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*

I can't imagine how some of you would have reacted to Sergeant Slaughter the Iraqi general back during the first Gulf War.

That promo was great. Edginess > same old generic crap we usually get.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*

That Dude is going to make Swagger the biggest heel in years, if they pull it off right. 99% chance they fuck it up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*



TinkerMan said:


> I aint complaining, first thing apart from Jericho Bryan that perked me up.
> 
> Even though I'm not an american patriot it was proper interesting.
> 
> Like I said, I'm in awe.


Then I apologize.

I also thought it was interesting. Swagger needed something interesting and this is certainly it. If done right, he could get half the heat that Hassan did.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*



Cookie Monster said:


> Then I apologize.
> 
> I also thought it was interesting. Swagger needed something interesting and this is certainly it. If done right, he could get half the heat that Hassan did.


^ this, if wwe book these 2 right I can see a major loved and hated heel, this could be what we are lacking, and what swagger has been lacking, HEAT


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't know who Dutch Mantel was until about 5 secs after when I looked him up on Wikipedia. Apparently he's been in the business for over 30 years, and has worked with many of the greats in the business before many of them propelled into superstardom. So that said, things bode well for Swagger if that promo was any indication.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Weird that they have him going by Zeb Coutler instead of Dutch Mantel.

Thought his part of the promo of was pretty decent but didn't care for Swagger's part.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I was confused... aren't they supposed to be heels?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Weird that they have him going by Zeb Coutler instead of Dutch Mantel.


Well when he was in WWE before he was Uncle Zebekiah. The Coulter part is probably a reference to Ann Coulter. Wish they'd just let him be Dutch Mantel.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Did that Swagger promo really just happen*



SteenIsGod said:


> That Dude is going to make Swagger the biggest heel in years, if they pull it off right. 99% chance they fuck it up.


Yeah it was epic. I actually paid attention to what he was talking about. He got that perfect rambling, backwoods, country mentality that will really work to gain heat.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Can he bleat about foreigners with a name like "Dutch" ?


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, not shocked this promo is getting supported considering people here also supported the king heart attack promo. You guys need to change your mindset, people like you bring our country's name down. Please follow examples of great Americans like Cena and stop living in the medieval times where being racist or mocking a heart attack was acceptable.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This act needs the Briscoes. Also worth noting that the original Damian Sandow character was Colonel Sandow, a right wing militant politico.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's exactly what Swagger needs, a mouthpiece. He can be great with one. Let's see if WWE doesn't drop the ball on Swagger, again.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread is hilarious.

It took until page 2 for ONE POSTER to complain about the promo but everybody's going "God, I can't believe you people can't take a NON PG promo!"

Keep fighting the battle no one else is fighting guys!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome, hopefully this means bigger things for swagger


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Loved that promo. That guy sounded so obnoxious.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

We've been crying out for this for so long. They really swerved with who his manager is though. Brilliant.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was surprised during that promo. Never thought I'd see a rasict gimmick again. was a very good promo though but I didnt get why they acted like I should know Zeb cuz I had no idea who he was. Wonder who will feud with Swagger.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I loved it, I was suprised the WWE went there but I dont see anything wrong with it. Its a good way to get heat. They did the same type of stuff in the 80s when the world was not so PC


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I fucking marked big time for Dirty Dutch Mantell. TOTALLY threw me off big time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swagger was so fucking BOSS, can`t wait to see what he has in stored for SD. :mark:


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

They should have cut that promo on the West Coast, it would have garnered way more heat.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pleasant surprise. Highlight of the night after Henry destroying that stupid midget. And some of you "fans" have no idea what PG means. Newsflash: they did this sort of thing in the 80s/early 90s and it was PG/family friendly back then.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wasn't a fan of the promo but if swagger is going to get pushed they need to give him something. I want to see where this real American thing is heading. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like it, I like it a lot. It's omething different, something that stands out. For the past few weeks they've been going on about how much Swagger has changed when he has had the same damn gimmick he had before he left just with longer hair, so finally they're actually doing something different with him. 

Swagger's not that great on the mic and, even worse, his facial expressions are absolutely abysmal. His in-ring work is quite good though and if they let Coulter be his mouth piece it's definitely going to work out for him: especially if they let Dutch continue cutting promos like that. 

I really don't think Swagger is main event material. He's just not well-rounded enough talent-wise. But that said there's nothing wrong with being a midcarder (well, maybe there is in this day and age but that's another issue) and with this gimmick and Dutch I think he'll be very over very soon. 



TinkerMan said:


> Can he bleat about foreigners with a name like "Dutch" ?


That's what I'm guessing too. I thought they were calling him Jeb though.



Lord Stark said:


> They should have cut that promo on the West Coast, it would have garnered way more heat.


Yeah... Tennessee might not've been the best place to debut that gimmick lol. just kidding

Kind of funny how they waited until now to start debuting testy gimmicks and allowing more swearing and stuff like Rock's crackhead promo until now. Guess they needed to wait for Linda to lose; if this is any indication she won't be running again and that can only be a good thing for us.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Pleasant surprise. Highlight of the night after Henry destroying that stupid midget. And some of you "fans" have no idea what PG means. Newsflash: they did this sort of thing in the 80s/early 90s and it was PG/family friendly back then.


Exactly. Jake Roberts had a cobra bite Randy Savage, and slapped a woman right after, during a PG Era... People are stupid.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Whether it is allowed under the PG rating or not, it's definitely not something you'd expect to see on RAW nowadays.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Just for the record, the promo was in no way racist.

Xenophobic? Perhaps, but that's about it atm. 

Of course it could become racist in a few weeks time.

Either way it was different and it danced on the line of America's precious politically correct bullshit. 

I liked it.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

First time I've ever been interested in something Swagger does. 

Maybe some sponsors are going to bitch and moan, so the angle has to be stopped.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

For those not in the know, here's Uncle Zeb when he managed Justin 'Hawk' Bradshaw (JBL obv) back in 1996.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Good shit


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Thought it was pure shit.

But hey, I'm not from 'merica and I don't feel sympathetic to these kind of stupid ramblings.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it's good that this new gimmick is over-the-top and a bit controversial, which isn't a bad thing. I will admit though, I was caught off guard by this.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

His debut hopefully isn't a one and out. He lives near Nashville so they maybe they just have him a one night appearance. No way swagger can pull that off alone next week. This does set up a fued Swagger/ Del Rio nicely though. Ricardo/zeb interactions potentially have humor.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm glad it happened.

I think I'm going to enjoy this new "Real American" heel Swagger considering I despise Americans who act like his gimmick and I myself despise patriotism and nationalism this is perfect.This is like the perfect American heel for all non Americans and immigrants,I'm expecting big things and lots of heat from this heel character.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopefully one of the angles for this gimmick is Swagger and Zeb burning a lower case t on Kofi's lawn for time to leave.


----------



## TheUMBRAE (May 18, 2012)

Hey I am Mexican and I liked Dutch's promo. Jack Swagger and dutch are a good foil to the Alberto Del Rio new baby face character and will most likely end up feuding.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

It got zero reaction from the crowd, I think it just confused people or made them uncomfortable because it sounded racist/xenophobic. They need to be a little clearer what they're trying to stand for before people assume it's a white supremacist gimmick.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Segment really took me by surprise. One of the freshest new features to hit WWE TV in quite a while.

Swagger looks _motivated_, and _driven_. Looking forward to see how he attempts to progress in the next few weeks and months.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, and it was very interesting. We are now talking about it. Quitcherbitchin.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Certainly didn't expect that direction to be taken with Swagger. I'll wait and see where they go from there before reacting more.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, they're most likely going to try to build Swagger to feud with Del Rio. TBH, I'm a bit surprised they did a racist gimmick with him. Usually xenophobic gimmicks are given to minorities or foreigners. They must really want ADR to get super over. It will probably work, too.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought it was totally pointless and random, and the crowd didn't seem to give two shits, either. Besides, Mantel did all the work... Swagger just stood there like the goof he is. Nothing will come of this, because it involves Swagger.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

mblonde09 said:


> I thought it was totally pointless and random, and the crowd didn't seem to give two shits, either. Besides, Mantel did all the work... Swagger just stood there like the goof he is. Nothing will come of this, because it involves Swagger.


This. Swagger is extremely bland and even a manager can't save him. They should have kept the Eagle. At least that was mildly entertaining.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Hopefully one of the angles for this gimmick is Swagger and Zeb burning a lower case t on Kofi's lawn for time to leave.


:lmao

Gotta love South Park


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Swagger is still trash.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If it was with someone else, I'd have hope for this, but I just feel WWE will have Swagger disappear in six months again and "repackage" him. Let's see where this goes in the time being though...


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

My only concern is that its political and the last thing we need (especially on this board) is for people to let it get too real to them. Swagger winning or losing in this feud shouldn't be a sign of Vince supporting or condemning the ideas espoused by the character. If it looks like he's playing politics it'll get pulled, if it gets offensive...its going to get pulled. Soccer moms and drunk ******** are a core wrestling audience, if it doesn't play itself out right it'll get ugly for the 'E. 



Don't compare this with Sgt. Slaughter either, there was no twitter, and facebook then. Vince also didn't mind getting negative press (which he did get for the Slaughter story line) but mostly because this isn't that extreme a story line. Slaughter was a traitor siding with a known enemy to his country, this is just the ramblings of an old man so far. 


If kept in context this could really be fun. I hope they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Now he just needs johnny Rebel theme music and he'll be set.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

That promo was great. Hopefully this pair sticks together. If Swagger has a promo guy like this, he'll be so much better


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Meh, it's about time for a right-wing asshole heel, I just don't see it helping Swagger.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Reminded me of JBL chasing the Mexicans. This guy will the top heel on the roster by next week. Either that or fired because WWE catches heat for his promo.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

This is a real make or break gimmick. I like Swagger so I hope it works for him, but in this era, these kinda gimmicks generally don't last very long because people either don't understand them or find them too controversial. It's a throwback to old school "wrasslin" which is awesome. It's great to see Dutch on TV too. I hope he's been put on the writing team as well.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

this is exactly what jack swagger needer,thank god. With this gimmick i see him being in the upper mid card possibly a world title.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy shit, the wait was definitely worth it. Jack Swagger is better than ever.



kobra860 said:


> This. Swagger is extremely bland and even a manager can't save him. They should have kept the Eagle. At least that was mildly entertaining.


Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter were trending worldwide.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty bad, out of nowhere promo.



HEELKris said:


> Holy shit, the wait was definitely worth it. Jack Swagger is better than ever.


Well, he never had much of a standard to exceed. :HHH2


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

This will hopefully lead to a huge WM feud with ADR.


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

funniest part is, dutch really believes most of what he said.

the ann coulter association is interesting too.. This is some old school dutch mantell style stuff, take the last name of someone people hate, and turn they're personality up a few notches into a character. 


Sad to see the dynamic changing to where patriotic americans are the bad guy now though, it really is a reflection of society.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Swagger needs a new theme song to match his new character


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Reminded me of JBL chasing the Mexicans. This guy will the top heel on the roster by next week. Either that or fired because WWE catches heat for his promo.


"Top heel on the roster by next week"? Were you watching the same thing I was? They've only had one promo, and it got no reaction - nobody gave a fuck. Also, keep in mind we're talking about JACK SWAGGER here... everything he touches turns to shit, largely because, well, simply put, he _is_ shit.


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

It was by far one of the best things I've seen on Raw in quite some time. Now I'm just waiting for WWE to pull a WWE and mess it up or give in to those who are calling and writing because it offended them.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Zeb Coulter knows the truth!


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a feeling this wont last long, not in the PG era..


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> I have a feeling this wont last long, not in the PG era..


You're probably right. Especially in TODAY'S PG era. Everyone is so PC about everything, and gets butthurt so easily that anything even remotely controversial gets shot down almost immediately


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_When I saw Swagger coming out and Dutch Mantel behind him I thought "oh shit" then during the match thought what Dutch would end up saying after the match was over. I don't get the point of people so far complaining that it's to 'edgy' when all everyone has been crying out for years is something NEW and FRESH to pop up on WWE that is over the top and now we have it and nothing but moaning. 

Sure, there could come a time when something will eventually go over the top and WWE will force to stop it but I hope they don't take it too far but with WWE you can never tell._



iwatchwrestling said:


> Reminded me of JBL chasing the Mexicans.


_This, and his feud with Eddie was basically towards him not liking Mexicans but now Swagger & Coulter against all non-whites, should be interesting and obviously means he'll face Del Rio sooner or later. 

I just hope people just stop complaining and enjoy what they got in front of them at the moment..it's entertainment folks._


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

I dont get it? This wasnt offending at all. It is not a racist gimmick there is no way they could get away with that in this day in age. It was a decent promo and got its point across which is if your not a "real" American then you are the enemy and get the hell out. They will go in more detail in their next promo of what the supposed "real" American is. it is good for swagger tho. He needed something different, only time will tell.. I'll boo em


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

First Swagger thing thats ever entertained me.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Really gave some new life to Jack Swagger. He couldn't play the serious monster that well. This changed him up for the better.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> "Top heel on the roster by next week"? Were you watching the same thing I was? They've only had one promo, and it got no reaction - nobody gave a fuck. Also, keep in mind we're talking about JACK SWAGGER here... everything he touches turns to shit, largely because, well, simply put, he _is_ shit.


Sorry, I meant Dutch would be the biggest heel. Nothing can save Swagger at this point. Dutch will seriously get heat for that.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

Grapey said:


> You're probably right. Especially in TODAY'S PG era. Everyone is so PC about everything, and gets butthurt so easily that anything even remotely controversial gets shot down almost immediately




This is just like something from Fox News. 

Not a big deal.... It's gonna turn Jack Swagger into a major Tweener. He'll be a heel in the blue states and face in the red if they keep it up.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Question is, does he feud with Cesaro or team with him?

Swagtralizer bomb inc?

Or maybe the Neutriot Act?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> "Top heel on the roster by next week"? Were you watching the same thing I was? They've only had one promo, and it got no reaction - nobody gave a fuck. Also, keep in mind we're talking about JACK SWAGGER here... everything he touches turns to shit, largely because, well, simply put, he _is_ shit.


LOL you`re one serious hater, yo. That promo got slight reactions, and I`m pretty sure if they continue on that track, the heat will continue. You`re probably just hating for the sake of hating at this point. Swagger was booked like shit for a year, but he knows how to be a real heel unlike most of the shit heels who are trying to be liked rather than hated. Swagger can get heat on his own, and with this gimmick, I`m sure he can get monster heat, especially if he takes on Rio.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

MANTI TEO said:


> This is just like something from Fox News.
> 
> Not a big deal.... It's gonna turn Jack Swagger into a major Tweener. He'll be a heel in the blue states and face in the red if they keep it up.


You've obviously never actually watched FoxNews and know nothing about America or "red states". 

You do know the show was in Nashville, TN right? A southern "red state". Country music capital. And they weren't cheering the racist, anti-immigrant promo. They were booing it. Because there's no city in America where being an open racist is considered a good thing.

And the Nashville crowd was cheering Del Rio dressed in Mexican flag colors.

Don't be so ignorant.


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

stonefort said:


> You've obviously never actually watched FoxNews and know nothing about America or "red states".
> 
> You do know the show was in Nashville, TN right? A southern "red state". Country music capital. And they weren't cheering the racist, anti-immigrant promo. They were booing it. Because there's no city in America where being an open racist is considered a good thing.
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this gimmick just revived swagger's career

now he needs is a new theme, more dark


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol this shit was random as fuck.

So who's the mexican that swagger will be feuding with?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dirty Dutch is still great. You don't forget how to do that! That's what WWE needs, more veterans helping the new guys because obviously the Indies & developmental leagues aren't teaching them anything.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Great promo loved it.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL you`re one serious hater, yo. That promo got slight reactions, and I`m pretty sure if they continue on that track, the heat will continue. You`re probably just hating for the sake of hating at this point. Swagger was booked like shit for a year, but he knows how to be a real heel unlike most of the shit heels who are trying to be liked rather than hated. Swagger can get heat on his own, and with this gimmick, I`m sure he can get monster heat, especially if he takes on Rio.


I ask this strictly out of curiousity. but why are you such a fan of Swagger? I could understand if he was even half decent, but he's not. He has no charisma, no mic skills - he literally has NOTHING to offer from an entertainment standpoint, and personally, I (and I'm sure a lot of others) just can't understand why anybody would be interested in this non-entity.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

It was a really really good promo and it actually was PG. Keep in mind that the product tends to lean toward the G rating with mild head attacks and violence, making it PG.

But Swagger is fucking horrible and we need somebody else to play this role. Swagger is so bad. So bad. So bad. So bad.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Correct me if wrong but didn't Zeb Coulter managed Ultimate Warrior and Sting at one point


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Dat be a star campaign tho..


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Great direction that they have decided to go with Swagger. Usually you'd see an anti-american gimmick, but not this. This is definitely refreshing because I have not seen a patriotic racist American gimmick in the WWE since JBL and his border control segment while he was feuding with Eddie Guerrero. I'm hoping it really takes off because I really would like to see them push the boundaries with this gimmick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> I ask this strictly out of curiousity. but why are you such a fan of Swagger? I could understand if he was even half decent, but he's not. He has no charisma, no mic skills - he literally has NOTHING to offer from an entertainment standpoint, and personally, I (and I'm sure a lot of others) just can't understand why anybody would be interested in this non-entity.


I could at least understand if he was over pushed like Rio was and never got a decent reaction until later on WAY later on in his career, but that`s not the case with Swagger. Swagger can deliver, and I know people want to see Swagger at least booked properly and given a proper run. The moment Swagger won his first World title, he got a good babyface reaction, and some people truly force themselves to believe that Swagger can`t get a reaction, when he`s damn good at it. But I can`t understand how people on this site can expect anybody to take Swagger seriously and then judge his talent after he literally jobbed for like almost 2 years straight to hacks like Evan, Mason, Santino, and Ryder who are now jobbing themselves. 

I`m a fan of the dude because I think he has a good look, good in the ring, and if it wasn`t for the horrible lisp, good on the mic. And with a fair push, he could do fine.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Dirty Dutch is still great. You don't forget how to do that! That's what WWE needs, more veterans helping the new guys because obviously the Indies & developmental leagues aren't teaching them anything.


It's true. They're not.

JR says all the time the territory days being over has created a whole new generation of underpreforming talent.

Which of course is ironic since he had a hand in ending all the territories.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

lp2xxx said:


> _When I saw Swagger coming out and Dutch Mantel behind him I thought "oh shit" then during the match thought what Dutch would end up saying after the match was over. I don't get the point of people so far complaining that it's to 'edgy' when all everyone has been crying out for years is something NEW and FRESH to pop up on WWE that is over the top and now we have it and nothing but moaning.
> 
> Sure, there could come a time when something will eventually go over the top and WWE will force to stop it but I hope they don't take it too far but with WWE you can never tell._
> 
> ...


It might be enjoyable if it involved someone with personality, as opposed to a dull-as-ditchwater, charisma-free zone like Swagger. The words "Jack Swagger" and "entertainment" do not go together. The angle itself could have promise... but the fact that they've given it to Swagger pretty much dooms it from the start.


----------



## illninofan (Apr 9, 2012)

I love it. As usual, WWE is five years late with keeping up with contemporary society, so I guess they finally picked up on the Tea Party movement and decided to make a gimmick out of it. 

I hope that this lasts, and no one calls in and complains and the angle gets scrapped quietly within two weeks and Swagger is back on the scrapheap.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dirty Dutch makes Swagger more relevant than he's ever been, in my opinion. I'm all for it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's fantastic. I've been thinking that Swagger was going to go the ultra American route since he returned and re-named his ankle lock the Patriot Act. I wasn't, however, expecting them to go down such a controversial route. I think it's great and has the potential to get over BIG TIME. I called it last week and I'm calling it again. Swagger to win the chamber and we end up with Mexico/Rest of World in Del Rio vs. USA in Swagger/Coulter for the WHC. 

I have to lol at people beating up on Swagger though. Speaking isn't his strong suit so they bring in somebody to negate that weakness and it still isn't good enough. What's new?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Jack Swagger couldn't get any heat so they gave him a racist manager. Okay.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That promo was absolutely nothing to get all pissy about. The people with a raging case of sand up their cunts over that promo are the same people who say they loved ECW and Monday Night Wars/Attitude Era/Crash T.V. and T.V. 14 ratings and they want the product to get a little more "manly" and "edgy."

This is a great character from where we are as a country. Thing is, it could have been done better when the Tea Party was at its height, about 3 years ago, but better late than never. At least this is a character and not just a bloodless Angle hijacking.

Isn't this a suggestion many people had for heel Swagger? He would put himself up as an example of a real american/all american american and anybody who deviated from his example would be bashed. Hey, basic character but you've got plenty of room to explore it and we've got a guy who has already played this character in his career and fits it to a T to be a manager and mouthpiece for Swagger. All the people who say they want managers and mouth pieces to come back, doesn't get much better than Dutch Mantell nailing every aspect of his character.

Immediately sets up stable possibilities, too. Cesaro/New Jack Swagger would be one hell of a combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Dat moustache :ti

I wonder if they might form a faction with some fellow patriots,


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly I like Swagger.I see his character as a homage to Kurt not a carbon copy rip off as they're not completely the same. His mic skills are lacking though,so this manager is just what he needed.Honestly all he needs to do is work on that lisp and get a newier more edgier theme song and this guy will be a GREAT midcarder Heel imo.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

I loved every single second of it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Go away, PC pussies! Did his pwomo hurt your feewings? Aww. Tough shit.

Those guys are going to get so much heat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, it was pretty bad. Not because it was Un-PC, but because it felt forced and silly. Nothing against Dutch, but that was just awkward and he looks like he doesn't belong with somebody like Swagger.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Yeah, it was pretty bad. Not because it was Un-PC, but because it felt forced and silly. Nothing against Dutch, but that was just awkward and he looks like he doesn't belong with somebody like Swagger.


I kind of disagree. I don't think there's really anyone else on the Roster who would mesh well with that kind of gimmick other than Swagger. From Day 1 Swagger's always been about being American, and he's the kind of American a lot of us seem to hate. Only other guy with that kind of gimmick was that NXT kid that was under Daniel Bryan.

All in all, I think this will do well. For a not-so-generic case like Swagger, he definitely has a not-so-generic mouthpiece in Dutch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> I kind of disagree. I don't think there's really anyone else on the Roster who would mesh well with that kind of gimmick other than Swagger. From Day 1 Swagger's always been about being American, and he's the kind of American a lot of us seem to hate. Only other guy with that kind of gimmick was that NXT kid that was under Daniel Bryan.
> 
> All in all, I think this will do well. For a not-so-generic case like Swagger, he definitely has a not-so-generic mouthpiece in Dutch.


I agree. Swagger has finally hit a more edgier side of his character, and nothing about that promo felt forced imo, and it sort of gave off a dark vibe as well. Like if Rio is the direction he's going in, then shit could get real funny, and not in a humorous way, if that makes any sense. lol

I just think people should give it a chance, but understand if peeps are upset if Swagger is in the WHC match with such little build.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

A true american gimmick actually got boos in Nashville. Thats like Teddy long's black panther gimmick getting boos in California.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I would bet a good chunk of change Vince wrote that promo word for word.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Swagger was so fucking BOSS, can`t wait to see what he has in stored for SD. :mark:


It's time for you to rejoice because WWE has BIG things for Swagger. His character represents something that is very true in the world today, I'm excited to see where this Real American gimmick goes.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the fact that it was a breath of fresh air, but Swagger doesn't fit the role of border line prejudice, right-wing Conservative. I could see someone like Bray Wyatt with this role paired up with Zeb Coulter. Swagger just doesn't cut it for me with this type of role.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

My boy said he should've came out during ADRs intro last night and asked for his green card.

Would've been epic


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I loved the promo. Was edgy and intriguing, not original by far but still alot more interesting than most of the promos that were shown that night.... and I am saying this and I dont even like Swagger, but if this new gimmick kicks off I might start liking him.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I could picture Dutch/Zeb taking the main role as some lunatic extremist xenophobic white trash American, and Swagger being his follower doing the dirty work with minimum promo time.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well if Swagger's keeping his 'American' gimmick and being heel, being the xenophobic, KKK type might just get him far. I'm thinking with a lot of the audience (@ the arenas) being young though they may not get it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This seems like one of those things that the WWE takes a hold of and then drops. Swagger seems to have taken Barrett's place on the roster (even though Barrett is the Intercontinental Champion?) If this works out and Swagger gets a little mini push here, I think Kruger could be a part of their group. 

Kruger could be the weirdo in between them that sort of feels like Zeb in the fact that America is lazy and gross and that he wants "disinfect" the WWE. So he plans on gutting the face competition and he guts promos singling out why a particular face is a typical slob american. 

Ryback eats too much, Cena loves America and it's people, Sheamus isn't even american and doesn't belong here, etc etc..


----------



## denias9301 (Aug 1, 2012)

that old man promo was really great. he makes me care about swagger.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Loved the promo. Great character (in Zeb, of course), great concept and could take Swagger to new heights. Finding out that Dutch is the guy playing Zeb was just icing on the cake for me.

Anybody saying this 'went too far' or whatever needs to shut the fuck up. Guarantee you those who are squeamish over this right now are the same morons who complain about PG and how things NEEDZ TO BE EDJIER!!1.

Hope this doesn't get watered down and keeps pushing the envelope.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Zeb Coulter is Ann Coulter's daddy! A xenophobic nutter character just in time for the coming immigration reform battles in Congress. Now that Linda has ran her last campaign, I guess the wwe can get back to playing off the current events. Del Rio is an obvious foil, but he's not American - so he can't give the whole "We're a land of immigrants dammit!" speech, they're probably saving that for Cena.


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

Swagger vs. Del Rio vs. Mark Henry sounds like a good idea but I don't want another over-pushed wrestler.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

It was awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> Loved the promo. Great character (in Zeb, of course), great concept and could take Swagger to new heights. Finding out that Dutch is the guy playing Zeb was just icing on the cake for me.
> 
> Anybody saying this 'went too far' or whatever needs to shut the fuck up. Guarantee you those who are squeamish over this right now are the same morons who complain about PG and how things NEEDZ TO BE EDJIER!!1.
> 
> Hope this doesn't get watered down and keeps pushing the envelope.


Thing is, we had AW and butthurt marks complained about him too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

While I was not a fan of the promo and hate swagger this could really make swagger a top heel of done right. So I give it a month before wwe get complaints and cave in and fire them both. No way should swagger get a world title match. Him vs booker could be a good feud for wm if they want to push swagger


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

They fired AW cause he was black.

I bet they won't be foring zeb Coulter or swagger anytime soon.


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

The crowd reaction with that promo was weak as compared to Muhammad Hassan's promos.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I liked it and maybe this will get Swagger some heat.

Plus "The Real American" sounds better than "The All American.. American".

On a side note, people need to stop comparing to the crowd reaction that Swagger got to Hassan because Hassan was different due to Hassan being a play off from 9/11, which has to be easier to get reaction than an "All American who is tired of his country". Besides, Hassan wasn't as great as people think but I guess that when something has been gone for over 7 years, anything can be thought as good after that long.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Majority of that crowd probably didn't even know what the hell was going on, came out of nowhere.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

All I kept wondering was why Dutch was on Raw and why he was called Zeb. The promo itself was good and served it's purpose.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> This seems like one of those things that the WWE takes a hold of and then drops. Swagger seems to have taken Barrett's place on the roster (even though Barrett is the Intercontinental Champion?) If this works out and Swagger gets a little mini push here, I think Kruger could be a part of their group.
> 
> Kruger could be the weirdo in between them that sort of feels like Zeb in the fact that America is lazy and gross and that he wants "disinfect" the WWE. So he plans on gutting the face competition and he guts promos singling out why a particular face is a typical slob american.
> 
> Ryback eats too much, Cena loves America and it's people, Sheamus isn't even american and doesn't belong here, etc etc..


I dont think Zeb and Swagger should be aligning with anyone who is an american hating foreigner. Kinda defeats the object of Zeb talking about America being full of foreigners and it doesnt mean that just because Zeb and Swagger are heels that they should allign with foreign heels like Kruger or Cesaro.

They could add to the group, but only if they are Americans.

Absolutely loved the promo and i think it's important to point out that it's xenophobic and not racist. Controversial, but i see no problem in them using it to get Swagger over as a mega heel. JBL sort of touched on it with his feud with Mysterio a few years back and i think it's a good way of creating a little edge to a PG product.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This thread = Why WWE is PG.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Love seeing Dutch back on tv! One of the best talkers in the biz, something Swagger needs to be a pretty good heel (I like him as a worker). Still remember Dutch from SMW, great annoying heel commentator.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure if anyone picked up on it yet but right after the promo they cut to Booker T and Teddy saying "that's what I'm talking about" and largely applauding him. What the fuck? It's literally the worst thing they could have done after a borderline racist promo. It completely no sells Swagger and Zeb and it instantly takes you out of the moment, how are we supposed to believe the characters are racist with that happening? I know it was for the Chamber and something along those lines was needed, but they way they did was god awful, unimaginative, lazy and most importantly just plain stupid.

I do like the direction they're going with this, the WWE is taking it's characters in a realistic direction and one of the best options for a heel is as a racist.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Da Silva said:


> Not sure if anyone picked up on it yet but right after the promo they cut to Booker T and Teddy saying "that's what I'm talking about" and largely applauding him. What the fuck? It's literally the worst thing they could have done after a borderline racist promo. It completely no sells Swagger and Zeb and it instantly takes you out of the moment, how are we supposed to believe the characters are racist with that happening? I know it was for the Chamber and something along those lines was needed, but they way they did was god awful, unimaginative, lazy and most importantly just plain stupid.
> 
> I do like the direction they're going with this, the WWE is taking it's characters in a realistic direction and one of the best options for a heel is as a racist.


That's the thing, this could have, and should have had more build, and maybe with more time, Swagger would have had to find ways of his own to get in the chamber, because Booker ain't tolerating that attitude.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's the thing, this could have, and should have had more build, and maybe with more time, Swagger would have had to find ways of his own to get in the chamber, because Booker ain't tolerating that attitude.


Just off the top of my head, all they'd have to do is put any one of their foreign faces in the chamber and have Swagger attack them, win the chamber and have Zeb cut a promo about why Swagger, the only real american in the arena (for some cheap heat), is going to beat Del Rio for the title and bring home where it belongs.

It's absolutely ridiculous that they come up with a character which would actually be hatable if they build him up but instead the first thing they do is tell the audience "lol, who cares, fuck you"


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Da Silva said:


> Not sure if anyone picked up on it yet but right after the promo they cut to Booker T and Teddy saying "that's what I'm talking about" and largely applauding him. What the fuck? It's literally the worst thing they could have done after a borderline racist promo. It completely no sells Swagger and Zeb and it instantly takes you out of the moment, how are we supposed to believe the characters are racist with that happening? I know it was for the Chamber and something along those lines was needed, but they way they did was god awful, unimaginative, lazy and most importantly just plain stupid.
> 
> I do like the direction they're going with this, the WWE is taking it's characters in a realistic direction and one of the best options for a heel is as a racist.


I picked up on it, and I thought it was rather silly to have Teddy, and Booker not disagreeing with what was said. However, Booker T, and Teddy Long were born here in America. Both Teddy, and Booker should have been disappointed, but glad to see Swagger out there putting himself in the limelight.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Da Silva said:


> Not sure if anyone picked up on it yet but right after the promo they cut to Booker T and Teddy saying "that's what I'm talking about" and largely applauding him. What the fuck? It's literally the worst thing they could have done after a borderline racist promo. It completely no sells Swagger and Zeb and it instantly takes you out of the moment, how are we supposed to believe the characters are racist with that happening? I know it was for the Chamber and something along those lines was needed, but they way they did was god awful, unimaginative, lazy and most importantly just plain stupid.
> 
> I do like the direction they're going with this, the WWE is taking it's characters in a realistic direction and one of the best options for a heel is as a racist.


That's what I thought at first, but I don't think they were agreeing with Swagger's & Zeb's blatant racism specifically. Maybe they just continued to think that this brand new Swagger would be brutal enough for the chamber? It really could have been planned out better as far as Booker's & Teddy's reaction goes. I may not have had access to the WWE script, but that's the only way it makes sense to me. 

As for the promo itself it had me raising an eyebrow, since this is a topic we all know too well, but it was executed beautifully. Dat mustache too.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What's the point in even getting mad or offended? It's one of the most cliched complaints in the US. You can't get anymore generic.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> What's the point in even getting mad or offended? It's one of the most cliched complaints in the US. You can't get anymore generic.


I'm not offended, but I think when you say something along the lines of "I see too many faces that don't look like mine". That makes me wonder if he means the color of his skin. Nobody really looks like Zeb Coulter, if you know what I mean. That was a bit heavy for a PG show, and it's weird knowing that there is an anti-American, American now in the WWE. Swagger is against American's who shouldn't be here. It just seems like a flop because Swagger doesn't come off the way of a Zeb Coulter. Now, if this were JBL ten years ago today I would agree. Swagger just isn't the right guy to be paired up with Zeb. Bray Wyatt, or even perhaps Alex Riley. Alex Riley looks like some clown you would see on Fox News in a suit bashing Obama, and Democrats. Even then I think this idea is a bit to much for the wrestling crowd to begin with.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Interesting promo, Swagger's delivery is always going to be weird though lol... if everything goes well I could see this leading to a feud with Alberto Del Rio... theres a big chance that won't happen though. I just find it funny that Swagger is beating all the jobbers on the roster and the announcers act like he is a beast all of the sudden.... I'm wondering how they will behave when he beats Primo or Epico on smackdown lol.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I found it strange that they decided to start this angle in Nashville, Tennessee. So many people praising this promo and I don't know why. To me it's just a racist version of every single promo Cesaro has been doing since he debuted. Dutch Mantel is awesome though.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

lol, one more thing, I could see this gimmicks going places, like the thread about outrageous gimmicks that was up here a few days ago. Maybe have Swagger join the klan or something.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't get the praise for this either. I just rolled my eyes at this promo. Very cliched and generic. Like we've never seen a borderline racist character before....


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Da Silva said:


> Not sure if anyone picked up on it yet but right after the promo they cut to Booker T and Teddy saying "that's what I'm talking about" and largely applauding him. What the fuck? It's literally the worst thing they could have done after a borderline racist promo. It completely no sells Swagger and Zeb and it instantly takes you out of the moment, how are we supposed to believe the characters are racist with that happening? I know it was for the Chamber and something along those lines was needed, but they way they did was god awful, unimaginative, lazy and most importantly just plain stupid.
> 
> I do like the direction they're going with this, the WWE is taking it's characters in a realistic direction and one of the best options for a heel is as a racist.


You've really taken all of this the wrong way.

It's not racism. If anything, it's xenophobia. Zeb never said he **hates** __insert ethnic group or minority here__. Going from memory here, he simply said he's tired of seeing people who look different and who can't talk to him. Looking different =/= skin colour.

Cutting to Teddy Long and Booker T (which I haven't seen yet so I'm taking your word on this here) 'applauding' him for making a patriotic speech doesn't remove you from the fantasy at all. Zeb and Swagger's shtick is being patriotic, real Americans. Teddy and Booker are both African-Americans. They're both black. Because race doesn't factor into this.

_If anything_, you could even interpret that cut as WWE hastily going out of its way to make sure this new character isn't misconstrued or taken out of context.

And then, of course, you could just make the argument we're really fucking over analysing this and just get back to watching it unfold.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> You've really taken all of this the wrong way.
> 
> It's not racism. If anything, it's xenophobia. Zeb never said he **hates** __insert ethnic group or minority here__. Going from memory here, he simply said he's tired of seeing people who look different and who can't talk to him. Looking different =/= skin colour.
> 
> ...


You're partially right. It is xenophobic but it clearly has some racist overtones. Reminded me of Clint Eastwood's character in Gran Torino.


----------



## LuvDaBoo (Dec 1, 2011)

This character is going to have no longevity. So unoriginal and corny. Swagger was just repeating words he said. Pass. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*********** gimmick. Oh Lord. Seeing Dutch back in WWE is weird though, never thought I would see the day.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tony Tornado said:


> You're partially right. It is xenophobic but it clearly has some racist overtones. Reminded me of Clint Eastwood's character in Gran Torino.


That's the thing, though - and probably what they're playing off. The word racism has taken on a very broad meaning in the last few years. Zeb never said anything truly racist. He didn't say he hates a certain group based on their ethnicity or nationality. He said he doesn't like how things are going and how some people can't even speak to him anymore. That's not racism. That's an opinion.

Although I do like the Gran Torino comparison.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*"I see too many faces that don't look like mine"*

:drake3 :skip :kobe :wilkins rimo tunga2

So we have a white supremacist preaching to white 12 year old john cena fans smh


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would have preferred Sgt.Slaughter in this role with Jack Swagger, and not so much Zeb Coulter. Zeb looks like a "Doomsday Prepper". Also looks like a fat Charles Manson.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dat mustache. Coulter will be a better manager than Heyman. WWE is finally doing something right.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I know a lot of people don't like the gimmick, and i personally hate Swagger, but I do think this one has potential. His whole, racist, conservative viewpoint angle kinda reminds me of the Hart foundation where they got boo'ed in the US, but cheered in Canada. The guy will get a big reaction depending on which state he is in... Will it work? I don't think so, but who knows? The guy finally has something interesting, that's not overly cartoony.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> That's the thing, though - and probably what they're playing off. The word racism has taken on a very broad meaning in the last few years. Zeb never said anything truly racist. He didn't say he hates a certain group based on their ethnicity or nationality. He said he doesn't like how things are going and how some people can't even speak to him anymore. That's not racism. That's an opinion.
> 
> Although I do like the Gran Torino comparison.


"I see people with faces not like mine" This is racism. The rest of the speech was typical right-wing rhetoric but that sentence is undoubtly racist.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Swagger Soaring Eagle > weekend Civil War reenactor


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Regardless of the angle, I hope Dutch stays for a little while. It's always refreshing to see legends who are fantastic on the mic come back as managers. I say keep him alongside Swagger until Wrestlemania to get heat for him then fly him solo again. 

What is it about pairing Swagger with old guys though? Fucking Bunkhouse Buck came back a few years ago as his dad.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Follow Zeb Coulter on Twitter @dirtydutchman1


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Who the hell is Zeb Coulter??? I never heard of this guy. And Jack Swagger sucks he was just a jobber months ago and he will go back to jobbing just you watch


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

WWE need an American xenophobe as a heel (srs)


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Who the hell is Zeb Coulter??? I never heard of this guy. And Jack Swagger sucks he was just a jobber months ago and he will go back to jobbing just you watch


He's Dutch Mantel.

And after second viewing, I hope this takes off and Zeb sticks around to be Swagger's mouthpiece. It has potential. Swagger should get some real good heat off it, especially if they build him up into a program with Alberto Del Rio eventually.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Majority of that crowd probably didn't even know what the hell was going on, came out of nowhere.


Exactly, it was totally pointless and random.



G-Mafia said:


> All I kept wondering was why Dutch was on Raw and *why he was called Zeb.* The promo itself was good and served it's purpose.


He played a character by the name of Uncle Zebekiah - he managed Jacob and Eli Blu, back in the 90's.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Swagger Soaring Eagle > weekend Civil War reenactor


Agreed. I loved his fun-loving heel character with Soaring Eagle. They should have built around that and got him a coach/trainer plus a personal cheerleader (maybe Emma). Not every superstar needs to be edgy or badass. 

Overall, I'm not feeling the "new" Jack Swagger or that slightly uncomfortable promo.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Racism, really, is the idea that the human species is divided by race at all. Race really only exists as a concept we've invented as the flawed mammals we are, and has no real basis in science. It's rather innocent in a stand up routine comparing peoples of different color, but slightly more damaging when speaking of races as inferior or not worthy of being in your country.

So yeah, his promo was racist. And that was the point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Exactly, it was totally pointless and random.


So by that logic, WWE shouldn't give anything a chance because it doesn't get a HUGE reaction right off the bat? That's straight up stupid if you ask me, and probably one of the biggest issues with WWE today. WWE is at least trying something for crying out loud, geez.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

give him the damn united states title. 

A real american + united states championship + american(i guess) manager 

He doesn't even have to be wwe or worlds championship


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Fantastic promo. Old school as hell. I'm really looking forward to this Swagger run with Coulter.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Out of interest, why the fuck don't they just call him Dutch Mantel?


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Give Tyson Kidd / Joe Hennig / Ted DiBiase a chance. Sick of Swagger. He is a failure.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Didn't Tyson have like 13 managers? And Ted had Maryse.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

I was talking about midcard pushes, not managers. It would do great for both actually. I don't remember Tyson EVER with a manager on RAW and Maryse was a valet, get your facts right.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyson never had a series of managers? And yeah, I know Maryse was a valet.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Tell me one manager that was with Tyson Kidd on RAW EVER. (not Natalya, that's a valet)


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Didn't Tyson have like 13 managers? And Ted had Maryse.


Tyson Kidd had many managers because WWE writers are retarded and it was probably just a dumb storyline to embarrass him. As for Ted DiBiase, he sucks. I'm glad he's not on RAW/SD anymore.



The Cynical Heel said:


> Tell me one manager that was with Tyson Kidd on RAW EVER. (not Natalya, that's a valet)


It was on Superstars, he had a new manager every week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> Tyson Kidd had many managers because WWE writers are retarded and it was probably just a dumb storyline to embarrass him. As for Ted DiBiase, he sucks. I'm glad he's not on RAW/SD anymore.


Yeah, it was short lived, as for Ted, he needs to step up because he's talented, but just doesn't have character, I guess. I remember that posse thing doing nothing for him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I had the feeling the crowd was slow to respond as it was so out of left field.

In fact, I could see a lot of them thinking 'should I boo this guy? I actually agree with him...'

Which is why IMO they debut the gimmick in Nashville - looking for that heart foundation split.

PS> I like the 'we the people' slogan - this will not end up just being Dutch and Swags - maybe Riley and some others too?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I had the feeling the crowd was slow to respond as it was so out of left field.
> 
> In fact, I could see a lot of them thinking 'should I boo this guy? I actually agree with him...'
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

best promo of the night, if only Jack could have said it


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, it was short lived, as for Ted, he needs to step up because he's talented, but just doesn't have character, I guess. I remember that posse thing doing nothing for him.


It's interesting. 2 wrestlers who had sooo much charisma fathered 2 wrestlers who have virtually none.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

WWE has to find a way to get Jack Swagger & Zeb Coulter on Fox News or on Rush Limbaugh show.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

It was so racist it was funny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> It's interesting. 2 wrestlers who had sooo much charisma fathered 2 wrestlers who have virtually none.


I blame the era. I think they're gimmicks should have been full blown while with Orton.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> this gimmick just revived swagger's career
> 
> now he needs is a new theme, more dark


Completely agree. He needs a new theme. Something significantly darker.



ShiftyLWO said:


> Lol this shit was random as fuck.
> 
> So who's the mexican that swagger will be feuding with?


Um... I think there's this guy they just turned babyface who's the World Champion on Smackdown.



Starbuck said:


> It's fantastic. I've been thinking that Swagger was going to go the ultra American route since he returned and re-named his ankle lock the Patriot Act. I wasn't, however, expecting them to go down such a controversial route. I think it's great and has the potential to get over BIG TIME. I called it last week and I'm calling it again. Swagger to win the chamber and we end up with Mexico/Rest of World in Del Rio vs. USA in Swagger/Coulter for the WHC.
> 
> I have to lol at people beating up on Swagger though. Speaking isn't his strong suit so they bring in somebody to negate that weakness and it still isn't good enough. What's new?


Great thoughts as always, *Starbuck*. And you're 100% right on your final point: Swagger's speaking ability will never be aces, so they wisely brought in someone to do the heavy-lifting for his promos, but apparently that is still problematic to a lot of people. Eh.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Swagger is just terrible. I can't recall ever being this apathetic to a wrestler. He doesn't deserve this new push.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Minka said:


> Agreed. I loved his fun-loving heel character with Soaring Eagle. They should have built around that and got him a coach/trainer plus a personal cheerleader (maybe Emma). Not every superstar needs to be edgy or badass.
> 
> Overall, I'm not feeling the "new" Jack Swagger or that slightly uncomfortable promo.


I like that they're doing something that can be interesting with his character but I agree. Swagger's too much of a goofy motherfucker for this to last for him long term once Zeb is gone. With the Eagle and victory laps and push-ups he could've been an entertaining Kurt Angle-rip off midcard heel.

Though that said I am interested in seeing what they do with this guy. If they still want to try a serious route, getting him a manager who can talk was definitely the right call.



Heel said:


> Out of interest, why the fuck don't they just call him Dutch Mantel?


I'm guessing he can't be much of a blind American Patriot while named "Dutch".


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Did your uncle really rape you?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

MyUncleRapedMe said:


> Nothing was really racist about it. It's fact. It's not like he was saying white people are superior. They just said mexicans who steal and lie are bad people.


White people who steal are also bad people.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I kinda liked it. Willing to give them a chance.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually, it's a really interesting gimmick. Shame about... Swagger...

He had needed a mouthpiece though, so at least he finally has one.


TinkerMan said:


> I'm in shock and awe, *definately not PG.*


Why?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Goofy Swagger had run its course. It's one thing to have a goofy character when you treat him with at least some semblance of dignity. But WWE had completely tarnished Swagger's career for the majority of his time in the promotion. Only just _now_ is he--potentially--finally recovering from that woeful World Championship reign (which was chiefly on WWE for throwing the belt onto him after weeks of having him be a joke with Santino and others). 

If they had kept him primarily silly but let him at least look decent and sometimes brutal (which they teased with the anklelock business in the summer of 2010 after he dropped the championship to Rey-Rey), it could have been sustainable, but after all of the losses and after all of the pitiful booking and underutilization and everything else, "Goofy Swagger" was just placing him in a perpetual motion machine where he never gained anything and was an undercard heel enhancement talent with no "card mobility" whatsoever.

I could see using Heath Slater that way, but Jack Swagger is, at the very least, an extraordinarily talented grappler, and even if he doesn't become some big star because of this new character, one would hope that his new floor would at least be prominent midcarder who's moderately feared by his opponents (kayfabe) rather than the complete joke that we all had to witness for years before this. 

Some superficial touches: don't have Swagger smile much, if at all, and don't have him laugh. He needs to be a stone-hearted killing machine and almost ceaselessly angry. He should be the True Believer under his new manager, and physically assault those who stand in his way. 

A Del Rio/Swagger feud could be the storyline that puts both characters--babyface Del Rio and heel Swagger--over-the-top in a symbiotic program designed to make both guys really, genuinely matter to the audience. This is a case where WWE should not swing and miss.


----------



## WrestlingSteve64 (Jan 17, 2013)

To be fair, I didn't know who Zeb Coulter was until last night! When he got on to the microphone I was begging for him to milk. I was like a little bitch wanting something to go right and it did! He was awesome on the mic and it worked well because Swagger is pretty awful on the mic. This could turn into something big if WWE work it right!


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I have an honest question for you guys:

When Dutch does his promos, the commentators will rightly play him up as a racist heel, right?

But then, when guys like Cesaro wrestle and the crowd chants 'USA!' at him, the commentators act as if it's perfectly okay to treat foreigners like that.

I understand Swagger's gimmick, but can it really be that effective in a company that has fostered the idea that all foreigners are bad guys?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Won't lie, I saw Ryder in the ring and knew a Swagger squash was coming, so I changed the channel. Came back and was curious to see who was standing outside, so I stuck around to see the conclusion of the match. Glad I did, as that promo by Zeb was a nice surprise. For the first time like, ever, I'm interested in Jack Swagger. This patriot gimmick could be the best thing that ever happened to his career.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MyUncleRapedMe said:


> How does Jack Swagger go from jobbing to Santino and The Muppets to being a threat for the world title?
> logic.


The same way Rio couldn't beat Sheamus, but was able to beat Big Show, the person that Sheamus couldn't beat.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The same way Rio couldn't beat Sheamus, but was able to beat Big Show, the person that Sheamus couldn't beat.


 Or Punk in 2011. Irrelavnt for the whole year then in June, he got that huge push. Or JBL in 2004.


----------



## Gurter (Feb 12, 2013)

fuck this white trash mother fucker dutch manson


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> I understand Swagger's gimmick, but can it really be that effective in a company that has fostered the idea that all foreigners are bad guys?


Well, you and I (meaning us, here on the web) acknowledge the contradiction between the two ideas, but WWE knows how to spell.things.out. for the crowd with regards to who is good and who is bad. They'll do that here too.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Gurter said:


> fuck this white trash mother fucker dutch manson


Jesse Jackson, is that you?


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Great stuff. Swagger found his get out of jobberville card.

Wwe is finally realizing they need managers again. I love it.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

MyUncleRapedMe said:


> Jack Swagger should call Big E a *****. Then Ziggler turns face.


He can then call Big Show a good wrestler and Big show will turn face.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger could be bigger than Muhammad Hassan if he goes all out racist with his racist buddy, Zeb Coulter.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That promo was extremely uncomfortable and non PG and that's what made it great. The E seems to finally be getting some edge back.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Didn't like it. Call me overly sensitive and whatever, but I don't enjoy racists promos. Hear enough of that in real life. Was actually starting to mark for Swagger until this. Loved the new look and intensity, but that promo killed it for me. 

Just like CM Punk's heart attack promo: Edginess =/= Good or entertaining television


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Worst type of heat. If you need to be racist to get people angry then you ain't good enough

It's the nation of domination but the white version. They call it the klu klux klan


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Finally some edgy stuff ! I like it ! I think Swagger found the good ticket to get out of the jobber status and get some heat !


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

Dutch Mantel does have the look to pull this shit off


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Is he supposed to be heel? Because i'm pretty sure most average WWE fans are ******** that embody the same xenophobic attitude.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd like to point out the irony of WWE hinting at a racist Big Show and a racist manager all on Black History Month. 

Sneaky bastards.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

When I saw that guy with Swagger I instantly assumed he is a paedophile.

Now THAT would have gotten some serious heat.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

great promo but this is the problem wit heels today, they are speaking the truth and then they wind up getting cheered, they should have had them renounce america or something cause i feel as if people are going to start cheering them


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

450clash12x said:


> great promo but this is the problem wit heels today, they are speaking the truth and then they wind up getting cheered, they should have had them renounce america or something cause i feel as if people are going to start cheering them


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

450clash12x said:


> great promo but this is the problem wit heels today, they are speaking the truth and then they wind up getting cheered, they should have had them renounce america or something cause i feel as if people are going to start cheering them


Normal people don't cheer racism.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The same way Rio couldn't beat Sheamus, but was able to beat Big Show, the person that Sheamus couldn't beat.


Fallacious logic.

I'm all up for Swagger getting a push (even though I'm not a fan of his I must admit he's a talented athlete and a good worker) but I'm not really feeling this gimmick and probable subsequent feud with Del Rio. This foreigner/patriotic american dynamic has been done to death and even this inversion of roles is not going to make the storyline any better. It'll end up being JBL/Eddie v2.0 but with worse performers.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a feeling it will backfire, just like the West Texas ******** did in WCW. There are a lot of ignorant people out there who will see them as "right" and will cheer them. Hell, just read this thread and you can find quite a few.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't understand why his name is Zeb Coulter. ANd I realize he was "Uncle Zeb" or something back in the 90's, but I don't even think they mentioned that so it's not like they're continuing that character.

Why not, just Dutch Mantel, and then play up his history? There were a TON of people in the Raw thread last night who thought he was just some random hillbilly. He's got a pretty storied history in the wrestling business, why not make the fans aware of it?


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol.... ZEB... is that short for Zebra? Or Zebroid? lmfao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Kaban said:


> Lol.... ZEB... is that short for Zebra? Or Zebroid? lmfao


Zebekiah.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Kaban said:


> Lol.... ZEB... is that short for Zebra? Or Zebroid? lmfao


Dutch's name when he came to WWF was Uncle Zeb.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


> When I saw that guy with Swagger I instantly assumed he is a paedophile.
> 
> Now THAT would have gotten some serious heat.


If John Tolos was alive he could come back as Coach Paternsky or something.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

450clash12x said:


> great promo but this is the problem wit heels today, they are speaking the truth and then they wind up getting cheered, they should have had them renounce america or something cause i feel as if people are going to start cheering them


Doubt it, unless people had a reason to like Swagger or Mantel beforehand.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Wow, not shocked this promo is getting supported considering people here also supported the king heart attack promo. You guys need to change your mindset, people like you bring our country's name down. Please follow examples of great Americans like Cena and stop living in the medieval times where being racist or mocking a heart attack was acceptable.


Go away.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rhys3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Could we see white suits and burning crosses? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

What is with all this "Fox News, conservative, right wing, Republican" garbage?

What does any of that have to do with his promo?

Quit spewing your personal agendas as if people on here give a shit about your white guilt laden bias point of view on society.

Go away.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> I have a feeling it will backfire, just like the West Texas ******** did in WCW. There are a lot of ignorant people out there who will see them as "right" and will cheer them. Hell, just read this thread and you can find quite a few.


The West Texas ******** were hilarious in their antics. I think that having somebody as annoying as Master P being shoved down everybody's throat would make the audience cheer for his enemies by default.

Uncle Zeb doesn't really garner much sympathy since he spews a vitriolic form of nationalism. The audience didn't really react at first to what he was saying until they clearly understood what he meant by "real Americans". I hadn't seen Dutch Mantel before this, and I was very impressed at how he delivered that heel promo. There's no need to acknowledge his past history to the current audience because he's so good right now at what he does. I hope that we get to see more of him.

One minor criticism. I think a better reaction by Booker T in the following segment would have him saying something like "tell me I just didn't hear him say that!" to acknowledge and to sell the shocking nature of what Zeb was saying.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If anything this teaches kids about racism xD


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

antdvda said:


> What is with all this "Fox News, conservative, right wing, Republican" garbage?
> 
> What does any of that have to do with his promo?
> 
> ...



There are different ways to state your political views. Zeb is obviously a hateful character, so he will espouse conservative beliefs in the most negative way possible. An opposite tact are Ronald Reagan's speeches where he displays optimism -- and since he did that so well and was so likeable, that caused his political opponents (liberals) to convulse and spew ugly rhetoric and made themselves look bad. It's like Barack Obama today -- you almost never hear him state his liberal positions in such a manner where he rants and raves like a Black Panther. He's always smiling and he lets his enemies say the bad stuff. Glenn Beck saying "I think Obama has a deep seated hatred of white people" did more to damage the Republican side than anything liberals have ever said.

The same thing happened with Rush Limbaugh calling Sandra Fluke a "slut". By stooping to that level, he became a heel in the eyes of the public while she became the sympathetic babyface.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

inb4 swagger becomes next iwc sweetheart.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

To be honest, all Swagger has to do is come down looking mean and do his thing in the ring. That's the way I see it. It's amazing how they've injected something genuine into an act like Zeb Coulter and made it tie together so well. Obviously Swagger coming down acting angrier every week is not going to cut it with people here or in the crowd. Nothing substantial behind this 'change' either if he works the same sort of match with guys like Kingston. Get him together with a mechanic like Coulter, however, and so many things come to light. The change in attitude, going away and reinventing himself, an improved demeanour altogether, etc. All traits are for the 'worst' of course, as he's a heel, but very much a desired thing in today's mostly sterile setting. Withholding my dislike of Swagger in some areas, this could well be the beginning of a good character in today's context. How 'investable' he could be remains to be seen.

Of course, this might just be a one-off weekly thing. It was really very cool though and showed what WWE have to do to spark interest in characters without these largely uninteresting face/heel turns. Coulter sounded like an actual personality and not a totally contrived creation. I really hope he has some input backstage with the guys and giving them some pointers with their promos and creativity.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Eric Fleischer said:


> If John Tolos was alive he could come back as Coach Paternsky or something.


Jimmy Saville managing AJ would be a thing of beauty.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The PC pussies are going to ruin the fun, and when Zeb's gone, they'll start bitching about PG and WWE not being edgy.

Fuck off if you don't like it. In the meantime, those of us who know the difference between reality and fake wrestling characters will continue to watch and be entertained.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The PC pussies are going to ruin the fun, and when Zeb's gone, they'll start bitching about PG and WWE not being edgy.
> 
> Fuck off if you don't like it. In the meantime, those of us who know the difference between reality and fake wrestling characters will continue to watch and be entertained.


Agreed. Lmao @ people getting butthurt over that promo.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't believe the PC Police have responded at all to the promo. Do they not understand this is kayfabe and designed to make them hate a heel? Or is PC so programmed into their psyche they just HAVE to spew their side of the issue? 

Right Wing has Fox news? OMG...Stop the presses. I guess liberals have only NBC, CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC, Bloomberg and every other channel...Woe is them!


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Loved it. 

They're giving a mid-carder an actual character and agenda. If it's controversial even better, they're actually catering towards adults for once. People need to calm down, it's only a character on a television show.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Coulter: "Dey terk ehrr jerrrrbs!!!"
Now Jack Swagger can't job anymore.....


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

kopitelewis said:


> Jimmy Saville managing AJ would be a thing of beauty.


Repped


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

What's with all this bitching about people being "PC"? I haven't yet seen someone complain about the promo because it promotes racism or is racist. Seems like you guys are attacking people who aren't there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> Agreed. Lmao @ people getting butthurt over that promo.


Agreed, it's quite awful tbh, and I think it's already toning down which is sad tbh. Then months later it's LOLswagger because I was to soft to handle the edge he was getting.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Swagger is awful and getting a good mouthpiece doesn't change that, you put Khali with Heyman and that doesn't make him any better.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

I laughed so hard at this promo. Its been awhile since WWE had a prejudice, possibly future white supremacist, on television.


----------



## rb86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Waaaah. Not enough managers.
Waaaah. Not enough gimmicks.
Waaaah. All the heels are cowards.
Waaaah. They're only pushing the old guys.
Waaaah. Not enough edgy characters.
Waaaah. Stop attempting to do what we're asking for.

No wonder WWE can be inconsistent when it's fans can be even more so.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


> Jimmy Saville managing AJ would be a thing of beauty.



One of the most disturbing things i've read here :jaydamn


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I have absolutely no problem with that promo, Zeb Coulter did his thing and all that need to be done now is that Swagger stay off the microphone in the future. He finally got a mouthpiece so all he need to do is shut up and destroy everyone in his path. Hopefully this will make me atleast tolerate Swagger a little.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The promo was great. Glad Swagger finally got a manager that can work the mic unlike Vickie who gets X-Pac heat.

This could lead to a really bright future, or if WWE goes to far with it an unemployed Jack Swagger/Dutch Mantel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This could be a positive for Swagger. He needs a mouthpiece. And Dutch is a talented talker, always has been.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

That was pretty damn good. Swagger's lisp really hinders him in my opinion so having someone talk for him is a good idea.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This racist gimmick is going GREATLY help Del Rio get over as a face and finally get some legit heat for Jack Swagger. Even if they don't feud for the title it'll be a great program regardless.


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

Personally, I think the promo didn't get any reaction because I'm guessing at least 75% of the audience was going "Who the fuck is that with Swagger?". Hell, even King and Cole were like "What the fuck?" although I'm sure that was fed to them because they would've known him as Dutch Mantel, not this Zeb Coulter or whatever. So a promo from a guy nobody (in the crowd) knew, that was about a mildly uncomfortable subject, that had 0 build, that was with a superstar nobody really enjoys that much or cares about isn't really going to draw much reaction. I can say that in the coming days, that if they keep Dutch Mantel with Swagger and keep the xenophobic angle going, then we will see these two get heat. I personally think it's something new for Swagger, and it keeps him relevant. Especially if he feuds with ADR, it should get both superstars over and make them important as long as the WWE doesn't fuck this up.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> One of the most disturbing things i've read here :jaydamn


I'm 92% sure I've posted worse.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I cringed throughout the entire promo to be honest.

Racism? Really? I felt sorry for the old guy having to stoop to ridiculously low levels. I feel even more sorry for the thousands of people who actually responded to this promo with anything other than a total feeling of disappointment.
We've seen and heard it all a dozen times.

Boring.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

FozzyAndJericho said:


> Hell, even King and Cole were like "What the fuck?" although I'm sure that was fed to them because they would've known him as Dutch Mantel


Pretty sure King knows him considering they had a feud in the early 80s.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

FozzyAndJericho said:


> the promo didn't get any reaction


That's because the crowd sucked. Colter and Swagger cut another promo on SmackDown and according to the reports, it got good heat


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh god they're going to do Del Rio vs Jack Swagger at mania. There's no doubt in my mind that promo is directed at the WHC champion. I like Jack Swagger but he has no momentum. How can you have him come back with bangs and a white supremacist and say he is credible again? 

They might as well have debuted a new wrestler because they can at least have the novelty of being new. Jack Swagger is just the old wrestler that jobbed a lot. Listening to the commentary, you knew they just wanted to say ' this.. this guy is credible, he is definitely not the same jobber from 2012'.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


> I'm 92% sure I've posted worse.



Would like to see it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Pretty sure King knows him considering they had a feud in the early 80s.







He could probably bury Rio on the mic, and eat Ricardo for breakfast, so he's gonna have to level down.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He could probably bury Rio on the mic, and eat Ricardo for breakfast, so he's gonna have to level down.


Del Rio isn't that good on the mic anyway. He's OK but no one should expect him to ever have a promo that steals the show,


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Del Rio isn't that good on the mic anyway. He's OK but no one should expect him to ever have a promo that steals the show,


I know, that's why I said it.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Best thing WWE's done for a long time imo. The two of them have great chemistry.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Shock said:


> Best thing WWE's done for a long time imo. The two of them have great chemistry.


Yeh and the best that could happen for Swagger. Swagger is a bit like Lesnar, badass in the ring, but on the mic and so...not that much badass. A helping hand in that department should really help Swagger and the line they go with can just turn out awsome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger cut a pretty good promo on the Backstage Fallout Youtube show. Wish he can do the same on Raw and Smackdown.


----------

